# Financial Engineering Network



## Withnail (19 Oct 2006)

I have recently come across the FEN through an acquaintance who used them and was very satisfied.  The individual concerned seems financially astute and said that he found the advice illuminating and very helpful.

I have seen a previous thread based on the book "Tricks of the Rich" in which many of the postings are negative about the services provided on the basis that you can either do it yourself or get it elsewhere cheaper. 

I am reasonably financially aware but it is not my own area of expertise and I wonder whether I have the time and ability to acquire a similar level of expertise from private research.  The fees quoted by FEN do seem high, but if it represents value for money I do not have any difficulty in principle with paying for professional advice.  

Does anybody have any actual experience of this organization or of any alternative advisers providing a similar service?  Does anyone have any views on this subject generally?


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Oct 2006)

Have you searched for previous discussion of FEN on AAM? I'm pretty sure it has come up a few times before.


----------



## Markjbloggs (19 Oct 2006)

Just had a look at their site - seems long on waffle and short on specifics, just at a first glance.  This always gets my alarm bells ringing.  I also went through some posts from others on aam and saw nothing to change my mind.

M


----------



## markowitzman (20 Oct 2006)

they recently merged with itc?
was at lecture given by paul overy at conference.
lecture was ok....some reasonable points esp on succession planning and tax planning
was q&a session after where he only took one question!
was an obvious effort I felt to get names on appointment book rather than "divulging all" to the general audience.
Fees are high, can quote them here if deemed ok?


----------



## Happy Girl (16 Mar 2007)

Grateful if you could quote prices. Am meeting a rep from FEN on Tuesday next and forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Bob_tg (16 Mar 2007)

The book is less than average too.


----------



## robd (16 Mar 2007)

Happy Girl said:


> Grateful if you could quote prices. Am meeting a rep from FEN on Tuesday next and forewarned is forearmed.



Happy Girl,

From your other recent posts and now this you strike me as someone looking to get rich quick.  I think you may be suseptible to the spin a company like FEN throws out. You need a pension not a get rich quick scheme and you need to contribute 25% (the max allowed at 41 - which you stated you were in a previous post)  to make up for the fact you haven't bothered with a pension over the last 15 years or so.

*Thread very carefully* or you may not be a happy girl no more.


----------

